# College Training, Design vs. Technician



## NevilleLighting (May 19, 2011)

This is a synthesis of several recent threads that I have been participating in. There are a lot of differing opinions out there and while I may disagree with some, I have yet to see one that I consider just wrong. An issue I see running underneath a lot of these discussions is the type of training young tech majors get.

I see two camps out there. I see those that come from design schools and those that come from tech schools. Only in a rare instance do I see both. I think this also stems from the growing complexity of our tech world.

So, I ask you, which kind of school did you go to, are you going to or are you considering? What do you think of a particular direction of your education? After you graduated what did you consider lacking? If you consider that complaining I will tell you that I bet each and every one of us can fill a page with what was lacking but also what was beneficial.


----------



## xander (May 19, 2011)

In my opinion there are actually more like 3 different educations out there for *undergraduate* degrees in theater: BFA Technology, BFA Design, and BA. Full disclosure, I have a BA (also an AA) and, _in my opinion_, I think everyone that goes to college for an undergraduate degree in theater should get a BA. I think that BFA programs are too specific. That's what graduate school is for. Especially with the declining of our (the U.S.) secondary schools' ability to properly prepare students, undergraduate training should be about teaching students to think critically, learning how to learn, and experiencing as much as possible. 

I went to a university with a theater program that was very liberal arts centric. Every theater major was required to take the following classes: fundamentals and lighting, fundamentals of scenery, fundamentals of costuming, fundamentals of acting, acting II, dramatic analysis, theater history I, theater history II, directing I, directing II, and a design class in one of the 4 technical areas. All of the fundamental classes included an additional 40 hours per semester of hands on work: building in the scene shop, hanging/focusing light plots, building costumes. Then, on top of these basics, you chose an emphasis: design/tech, acting, dramaturgy. This allowed you to do go more in depth into the things that you liked. 

What I liked about this approach is that it very deliberately made the students try everything, and not just the technical or performance dichotomy, but the design or execution of design, and within the different disciplines. I can't say that I would have voluntarily taken fundamentals of costume design, but I learned a lot and it only helps me do my job and collaborate with others better. 

Some of the things I found lacking were: no sound department, no money therefore none of the latest technologies, I didn't think some of the faculty were the best, not enough opportunity for hands on education.

While I think these things would have been nice, it doesn't mean I don't appreciate what I did get out of the program. And, I was lucky enough to be in a town that had a local IA road house and that gave me a lot of hands on experience and education that I could never have received in a school (and connections).

You can't expect any program to be perfect. Everybody has there own needs and wants. Nobody leaves college knowing everything they will need to know for the rest of there life. Life is an education. I think college should prepare you to make the most of your future opportunities, whether that is graduate school or work.

-Tim


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 19, 2011)

I think it is possible to do a bit of both. I went to a BFA Design school, but while there, I worked for a local production company and learned a lot more about the tech side from them. 

Also I think its worth noting not all employers expect you to know moving lights right out of school. Right after graduation I worked for a house with an inventory of a few thousand moving heads, and their attitude was one of "we will teach you everything you need to know about moving lights" and they did. Its as a result of working for them for a year that I feel comfortable pulling open a moving light and looking for basic issues. 

I've started to feel the more important parts of education is building that network of theatre people that you will work with for the rest of your life. I think that is one of the advantages larger schools have. My school's network helped me get my first job outside of school, and is certainly helping me some out here in NYC. In contrast my best friend from HS just graduated from a smaller liberal arts school in MN. He has his degree, but, since the program is so small he is having a hard time finding people to help him break into the industry. Then again, there are other ways to network like USITT, or even CB.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 19, 2011)

Right now I attend a university that offers a BFA that is actually quite a mix of both. Its partly due to how the professors feel it should be taught and almost everyone teach has had at least 10 years of touring and non academia work. Its also good to note that even though a BFA is specific its only specific in theater. We are still required to take all teh basic courses such as acting 101, theater history 101, and other fundamental classes but it opens the door to be able to not having to take some of the more advanced math classes as well as some of the science courses such as biology. Would they help? sure if you were focusing on something such as a few more advanced classes for math and physics for rigging. Should everyone have to take them? probably not. I don't for see myself needing to take calc to do a lighting design. Nor do I think it would be extremely helpful as an ME.

So I agree it shouldn't be so focused as to which part of tech is focused on but I don't feel that most universities use the BFA to focus on specific techs but more of a way to focus on acting or the tech side of theater.


----------



## LXPlot (May 19, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> Right now I attend a university that offers a BFA that is actually quite a mix of both. Its partly due to how the professors feel it should be taught and almost everyone teach has had at least 10 years of touring and non academia work. Its also good to note that even though a BFA is specific its only specific in theater. We are still required to take all teh basic courses such as acting 101, theater history 101, and other fundamental classes but it opens the door to be able to not having to take some of the more advanced math classes as well as some of the science courses such as biology. Would they help? sure if you were focusing on something such as a few more advanced classes for math and physics for rigging. Should everyone have to take them? probably not. I don't for see myself needing to take calc to do a lighting design. Nor do I think it would be extremely helpful as an ME.
> 
> So I agree it shouldn't be so focused as to which part of tech is focused on but I don't feel that most universities use the BFA to focus on specific techs but more of a way to focus on acting or the tech side of theater.


 
On the other hand, some colleges have very specific BFA courses (lighting design and production, for example.) Some MFAs are ridiculous, UNCSA has one in stage automation. 

But most non-conservatory BFAs that I've researched are a lot like yours.


----------



## NevilleLighting (May 19, 2011)

I got my BFA at a liberal arts college. I appreciated the breadth of the education that I received. Not only was I taking a lot of theatre classes, I had tons of art history, psychology and other classes that have helped me as a designer. I'm also a fan of the BA for the same reasons. 

What I'd really like to see comments on is more specific to theatre tech classes. Were they more geared towards design or technology? Was it more about how to hang and focus a light or more about how to lay out a light plot? More about how to program a board or more about color theory? What are your opinions on your education?


----------



## DuckJordan (May 19, 2011)

NevilleLighting said:


> I got my BFA at a liberal arts college. I appreciated the breadth of the education that I received. Not only was I taking a lot of theatre classes, I had tons of art history, psychology and other classes that have helped me as a designer. I'm also a fan of the BA for the same reasons.
> 
> What I'd really like to see comments on is more specific to theatre tech classes. Were they more geared towards design or technology? Was it more about how to hang and focus a light or more about how to lay out a light plot? More about how to program a board or more about color theory? What are your opinions on your education?


 

Well on that here its all dependent on the class... Lighting design 101 was more fixture tech and how to hang and focus, while Lighting Design 201 was about the design process.. same with tech 1 vs tech 2.


----------



## gafftaper (May 20, 2011)

Let's step back from the question and think about the job market. Although the point can be made with all departments, let's look at the scenic department for example. A large theater will have a T.D., Master Carpenter, multiple carpenters, welders, a scenic paint department, carpenters to work the run of the show, etc. But only one person is going to be _the_ set designer. 

So you go to college and get an MFA in scenic design and focus all your attention on that skill set. What is your first paying job after college most likely to be? Is it wise to focus so much on design work that you are not qualified to get jobs? In real life it becomes a numbers game. Assembling steel for a U2 load in may not be sexy but it pays the bills while you are trying to establish yourself and work your way up as a set designer. I really like Pie's approach above of getting the BFA in design while working for a production company.

I've spent over 20 years working with high school and college students. I know every 16-20 year old thinks they know exactly what they want to do with their life. But trust me it will change. Some of you will find a girlfriend/boyfriend and drop everything to join her/him on an archeological expedition and we'll never see you on CB again. That's just how life works. Others will decide you hate designing light and all you really want to do is be an electrician (that could be a very expensive change). If you are 100% sure you know what you are going to do in life and there's no chance of any change, make sure you read this post from Mrs Footer in the other thread again. 

MrsFooter said:


> I can't tell you what's going to be the best option for you; only you can decide that in the end. What I can tell you is that I majored in dance, am working as a Lighting Director, and have changed my mind about what kind of career I want to have in this industry at least 5 times, and I'm only 25. I may end up going for my MFA, I may not; I change my mind about THAT at least once a week. Every new job and every new experience expands my view and feelings about my career and the industry, and with it continuously changes my goals and aspirations for the future.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that it might be worth your while to explore and learn about other aspects of the industry than your corner of the world. There's more to lighting than just theatre design, some which you may or may not find even more interesting and fulfilling than you ever imagined. And if you do decide to go for your MFA, make **** sure that there is ZERO doubt in you mind that this is the path you want to make, because that's a pretty expensive mistake to make!



I've mentioned it before, but I have a friend with an MFA who can't afford to work in theater. He's got a wife and kid and stuck doing boring office work that he hates in order to have a steady income and pay off his student loans. 

There is no one answer that is going to be right for everyone. I suggest you read all of these recent posts, along with our College recommendation FAQ, and perhaps most importantly "getting a job in the industry". Then, having heard the various arguments decide what works best for you. Whatever you choose, don't get more into debt than you can afford.


----------



## shiben (May 20, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Let's step back from the question and think about the job market. Although the point can be made with all departments, let's look at the scenic department for example. A large theater will have a T.D., Master Carpenter, multiple carpenters, welders, a scenic paint department, carpenters to work the run of the show, etc. But only one person is going to be _the_ set designer.
> 
> So you go to college and get an MFA in scenic design and focus all your attention on that skill set. What is your first paying job after college most likely to be? Is it wise to focus so much on design work that you are not qualified to get jobs? In real life it becomes a numbers game. Assembling steel for a U2 load in may not be sexy but it pays the bills while you are trying to establish yourself and work your way up as a set designer. I really like Pie's approach above of getting the BFA in design while working for a production company.
> 
> ...


 
I kinda want to be dragged off to an archeological dig!


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 21, 2011)

shiben said:


> I kinda want to be dragged off to an archeological dig!



Well, I did too. That's what my degree was in. Actually, I received my AA in theater from a 4-year state college. That got my foot in the door while I was getting my BA in archaeology.


----------

